
DevOps roadmap – how accurate is it? - 9039039
https://roadmap.sh/roadmaps/devops.png
======
9039039
Is this DevOps roadmap an accurate representation of the skills required to
get into the field?

~~~
viraptor
Required to get into? No. But I'd say it's a pretty good overview of what
you'd deal with in DevOps'y kind of position.

I guess ideally you'd be before the "infrastructure as code" step to be
productive on day 1.

